# Latest Call



## Rkent (Sep 20, 2012)

Cocabola barrel with ABW insert.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Sep 20, 2012)

beutifull call there my freind--- super duck


----------



## DKMD (Sep 20, 2012)

Saweeet!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 20, 2012)

Super nice Job Reagan ! 
Scott


----------



## cabomhn (Sep 21, 2012)

I don't know much about bowls but I do like that one a lot. Awesome!


----------



## bearmanric (Sep 22, 2012)

Nice work. Rick


----------



## mikey0715 (Sep 24, 2012)

very nice!!


----------

